# ill wind



## trouble (Jan 21, 2012)

dose anyone know were i can buy pics or a model of cowboys ill wind p47 or his p51


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know of any actual kits of "Ill Will", but I know there are decals available for his P-51.


----------



## trouble (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks i have been looking and the same thing just found the decals


----------



## jeffreyjay (Apr 13, 2014)

I have done 'ill wind' nose art


----------

